

Automated D3 maps of any country of the world - climboid
https://github.com/climboid/d3MapMaker

======
snotrockets
tl;dr: Python script with hard-encoded Mac OS X paths, that runs `ogr2ogr -f
"GeoJSON"` on data downloaded from <http://gadm.org/>

------
NonEUCitizen
Where does the data come from?

~~~
JuDue
<http://gadm.org/>

